# Kann man etc-update nicht unterbrechen?

## bb1898

Folgender Ablauf:

emerge --deep --newuse --update --verbose world

läuft glatt, teilt am Ende mit, dass 29 Konfigurationsdateien zu aktualisieren seien. 

etc-update bietet gleich 144 an. Erste Frage: Woher die Differenz?

Das Ganze spät abends, und deshalb wollte ich kurz vor Schluss aufhören. An die Massenverarbeitung mit -3 oder -5 habe ich mich bisher noch nicht herangetraut, weil mir die Beschreibung dazu nicht wirklich klar ist.

Den Rechner habe ich vorsichtshalber nicht heruntergefahren, das Programm habe ich aber mit -1 beendet. Meldung: es fehlten noch 19 Dateien. 

Am nächsten Tag wieder etc-update aufgerufen, in der Meinung, jetzt könnte ich mich um die restlichen 19 Dateien kümmern. Pustekuchen: etc-update ist der Meinung, es gäbe nichts mehr zu konfigurieren, dispatch-conf sagt dasselbe. 

Und dann war nach dem Neustart meine deutsche Tastaturbelegung weg. Nach einigem Herumprobieren habe ich mich zu Fuß auf die Suche nach Dateien mit Namen .cfg* gemacht und bin in diversen Unterverzeichnissen von /usr/share/X11/xkb fündig geworden. Ersetzen der alten Konfigurationsdateien durch diese neuen Exemplare hat meine Tastaturbelegung wieder hergestellt (zentral dürfte wohl /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/de gewesen sein?). 

Warum hat etc-update nach der Unterbrechung die restlichen Dateien nicht mehr gefunden?

Und heißt "auto-merge all remaining files", dass die verbliebenen alten Dateien durch die neuen ersetzt werden? Wieso ist das ein "merge", was doch m.W. mischen heißt? Was wird da gemischt? Oder was geschieht bei -3 sonst?

Dankbar für jede Aufklärung,

Hertha

----------

## SvenFischer

Also, das mit den Konfigdateien nehm ich sehr ernst und mach das immer vor dem Herunterfahren des PCs.

Kann mir bitte jemand den Unterschied zwischen -3 und -5 mal erklären, ich hab das auch nie verstanden und nehme einfach immer -5.

----------

## Max Steel

die KKonfigdaateien nehm ich auch ernst, allerdings werfe ich  daimmer mc auf, gehe in das Verzeichnis wo er sagt das da DAteien rumfahren drücke

F9 ---> Befehl ---> Datei suchen

gebe ._cfg00??_* in das Feld Dateiname ein  und lasse ihn suchen, und dann schau ich die Dateien an, wenn es Dateien sindd ie allgemein bekannt geändert werden schau ich sie mir an (hier besonders Dateien in /etc/conf.d/) und unbekantere überfliege ich einfach.

----------

## schachti

Ich kann nur empfehlen, dispatch-conf anstatt von etc-update zu benutzen (sowie app-text/rcs zu installieren und use-rcs=yes in /etc/dispatch-conf.conf zu setzen). Dann hat man in Schadensfall immer ein funktionierendes Backup seiner Konfigurationsdateien zur Hand.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo bb1898

 *Quote:*   

> Folgender Ablauf:
> 
> emerge --deep --newuse --update --verbose world
> 
> läuft glatt, teilt am Ende mit, dass 29 Konfigurationsdateien zu aktualisieren seien.
> ...

 

Dieses Phänomen habe ich auch schon erlebt,

bei mir kam diese Differenz zustande durch ein vergessenes:

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

 bevor ich etc-update ausführte.

Es wurde vorher beim world Update, wie bei dir vermutlich auch xorg upgedatet bzw die Version gewechselt,

und das muss dem System natürlich erst mal mitgeteilt werden. (mit env-update && source /etc/profile)

MfG und guten Rutsch wünscht,

josef.95

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Also, das mit den Konfigdateien nehm ich sehr ernst und mach das immer vor dem Herunterfahren des PCs.
> 
> Kann mir bitte jemand den Unterschied zwischen -3 und -5 mal erklären, ich hab das auch nie verstanden und nehme einfach immer -5.

 

bei -3 musst du immer bestätigen ob du überschreiben willst

bei -5 wird automatisch geupdatet ohne rücksicht auf verluste

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich kann nur empfehlen, dispatch-conf anstatt von etc-update zu benutzen (sowie app-text/rcs zu installieren und use-rcs=yes in /etc/dispatch-conf.conf zu setzen). Dann hat man in Schadensfall immer ein funktionierendes Backup seiner Konfigurationsdateien zur Hand.

 

Was genau macht denn dispatch-conf? Und wozu ist app-text/rcs da?

Ich werde mich sofort mal schlau machen, wäre aber trotzdem für eine kleine Zusammenfassung Dankbar! Bisher hab ich immer alles von Hand gemacht. Besonders mir die Konfituration-Dateien einzeln anzusehen. Man erkennt ja recht schnell ob es eine "wichtige" Datei ist die man mal bewusst selbst editiert hat. Oder ob es sich nur um ein erweitertes Init-Skript handelt oder Diverse Dateien um ein Config-Beispiel erweitert wurden. Selbst 104 Dateien sind in 5 Minuten Gewissenhaft bearbeitet.

Aber etc-update ist wirklich ziemlich übel 1-100 immer wieder einzutippen. und dann q, 1, y, für jeden Tsk.

Was in dem Programm fehlt.. ist das man diverse Config-Dateien als besonders "wichtig" markieren kann. Grade für Anfänger ist es ärgerlich wenn der Login-Manager nicht starten will. Ein leichtsinniges -5 kann einem aber ganz schnell das System "beschädigen".

----------

## bb1898

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Also, das mit den Konfigdateien nehm ich sehr ernst und mach das immer vor dem Herunterfahren des PCs.
> 
> 

 

Das hab' ich ja auch so gemacht, ich habe nur das Programm etc-update beendet und später neu gestartet. Schon das war offensichtlich zu viel des Guten.

----------

## bb1898

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hallo bb1898
> 
>  *Quote:*   Folgender Ablauf:
> 
> emerge --deep --newuse --update --verbose world
> ...

 

Das hatte ich bisher tatsächlich nicht gemacht. Ist notiert. Dispatch-conf, wie von schachti empfohlen, werde ich mir auch noch ansehen. Allerdings hätte mir diesmal ein Backup der Konfigurationsdateien nicht geholfen: der Ärger mit der Tastaturbelegung kam ja wohl gerade dadurch zustande, dass ich den Rechner mit teilweise noch unveränderten Konfigurationsdateien neu gestartet habe.

Jedenfalls wieder mal eine Menge dazugelernt. Danke für die vielen schnellen Antworten!

Noch eine Frage in diesem Zusammenhang: gibt es zwischen "etc-update" bzw. "dispatch-conf" einerseits und "emerge --depclean" mit anschließendem "revdep-rebuild" eine empfohlene Reihenfolge? Oder ist das ganz egal?

----------

## Inte

Möglicherweise ist der eine oder andere an folgendem Programm interessiert: app-portage/etc-proposals

Ich habe es zwar erst zwei Mal benutzt, aber es funktioniert recht gut. Als GUI-Toolkit wird qt4 & gtk2 unterstützt.

----------

## schachti

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was genau macht denn dispatch-conf? Und wozu ist app-text/rcs da?
> 
> 

 

dispatch-conf ist ein Ersatz für etc-update mit zusätzlicher Unterstützung für RCS. RCS ist eine Versionsverwaltung, die dafür sorgt, dass alte Versionen der Konfigurationsdateien archiviert anstatt überschrieben werden. Stellst Du also nach einem Reboot mit Entsetzen fest dass Du nach dem letzten Update aus Versehen eine alte Konfigurationsdatei mit der neuen Version überschrieben hast, liegt eine Kopie der alten Version noch im Archiv. Du hast als ein Backup aller alten Konfigurationsdateien, ohne Dich groß darum kümmern zu müssen.

EDIT: Etwas Lesestoff dazu: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_dispatch-conf.

----------

